# Tablet tools



## AcousticGoonie (10 mo ago)

I got a tablet and it came with a stylus that has a round, flat and clear plastic piece at the tip of the pen. Does that come off? Or should I not try to remove it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

